# Latest Commissioned



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

I was just commissioned to draw this for someone. They took a picture of their son the moment he said his first word, "Ma-ma" and they wanted to commemorate that. Unfortunately they picture they had to offer was poor quality which turned out to be quite challenging.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

The bad and/or small photos are a pain especially if you have poor vision. Great job.


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

Good work on this one, I know exactly how it is when u got to make a commission using a pour quality photo,,I got one I'm working on now and it is a challenge to make it look nice and clear when u cant see all the details os u have to improvise or use ur experience on filling up gaps.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

nailed the expression, hair is soft, and you managed to get some real nice contrast. another happy customer


----------



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

Jeff said:


> nailed the expression, hair is soft, and you managed to get some real nice contrast. another happy customer



Thanks Jeff. The client purchased it as a gift for a friend of theirs. They contacted me and told me the recipient was more than happy with it.

I'm still on the fence about it. I think I did the best I could with the picture that was provided.


----------

